# Bolivar Gold Medal



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone smoke any of these lately? 

Had an original rerelease of the the Wolters release last week that was really good. SMoked an 08 that was kind of flat till the 1/2 way point. The 08 was the first of these for me that actually had a loose draw.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I had an 07 a few weeks back that was pretty good ... young, but enjoyable. I can't wait to see what happens in several years.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone smoke any of these lately?
> 
> Had an original rerelease of the the Wolters release last week that was really good. SMoked an 08 that was kind of flat till the 1/2 way point. The 08 was the first of these for me that actually had a loose draw.


Dave I had1 2weeks ago. (im trying not to laugh):r


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Feb 07s are smoking good now while not nearly as good as the one Wolters I had.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

07's are smoking pretty well. Not great to me, but good. Pretty strong too.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I smoked an 08 recently. The first 1/3 was a little grassy but the last 2/3 was nice. The draw was nice, not loose at all. It does need some time. I can taste the aging potential in it. I'll revisit again in a month or so.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think we should review it about twenty more times.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I too broke an 08 box recently and was mightly disappointed. Crummy flavorless wrappers, muted non-descrip fillers, little development at all. Not what i have come to expect from this cigar... :tg


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I've had a couple of Wolters release recently. Strong, rich and quite flavorful!!!

I've had a couple of NOV 07 BGMs that have been good. Not as strong or rich as the Wolters...maybe in a few years.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Pardon the noobness but what's wolter's release mean? I know they were '04 but.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Pardon the noobness but what's wolter's release mean? I know they were '04 but.....


Probably should have been called the Heinrichs release. Peter Heinrich owns several LCDH's in Germany and is a real big deal in Europes cigarette and pipe world. Up until a year and a half ago he had an employee named Christoper Wolters (Who now is in partnership with a UK vendor and runs his own LCDH in Hamburg). They commissioned a rerelease of a discontinued cigar (Bolivar Gold Medal) which was sold exclusively through them and became known as the "Wolters BGM's". The recent LCDH re re release uses the exact same boxes and bands as the original (and much rarer) re release.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

raisin said:


> I too broke an 08 box recently and was mightly disappointed. Crummy flavorless wrappers, muted non-descrip fillers, little development at all. Not what i have come to expect from this cigar... :tg


You can give em to me:ss


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I would really like to be able to read a review on the Habanos review page. Sadly it seems that no one cares enough to review them. 

Did I miss the memo that everyone was suppose to be smoking GM's.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Probably should have been called the Heinrichs release. Peter Heinrich owns several LCDH's in Germany and is a real big deal in Europes cigarette and pipe world. Up until a year and a half ago he had an employee named Christoper Wolters (Who now is in partnership with a UK vendor and runs his own LCDH in Hamburg). They commissioned a rerelease of a discontinued cigar (Bolivar Gold Medal) which was sold exclusively through them and became known as the "Wolters BGM's". The recent LCDH re re release uses the exact same boxes and bands as the original (and much rarer) re release.


Thanks! :tu I always wondered.....


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

I love them....2007 I am 5 sticks into my box...half way. It's funny how there are different pallets. I consider them real mild compared to typical Bolivar's. I enjoy them though.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Out of the 3 I smoked from 3 different boxes (JUN 07 and JUL 07 I think), none were good. All 3 were tighter as hell, and were just bleh. I chalk it up to being young so I'm hoping to see some improvement in the coming years.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Probably should have been called the Heinrichs release. Peter Heinrich owns several LCDH's in Germany and is a real big deal in Europes cigarette and pipe world. Up until a year and a half ago he had an employee named Christoper Wolters (Who now is in partnership with a UK vendor and runs his own LCDH in Hamburg). They commissioned a rerelease of a discontinued cigar (Bolivar Gold Medal) which was sold exclusively through them and became known as the "Wolters BGM's". The recent LCDH re re release uses the *exact same boxes* and bands as the original (and much rarer) re release.


Off the top of my head there is one slight difference in the boxes. The Wolters release has a black sticker on it with white letters in german I believe. I can't remember the placement of it but I do know that I was lucky enough to procure 2 boxes of Wolters from 2 different sources and they both have it and look identical in every way. And my boxes of 07 and 08 BGMs look exactly like them except that black sticker/band on the box.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone smoke any of these lately?
> 
> Had an original rerelease of the the Wolters release last week that was really good. SMoked an 08 that was kind of flat till the 1/2 way point. The 08 was the first of these for me that actually had a loose draw.


I opened an 08 box to split a bit back and I've been smoking the five I had remaining. So far I've had 2 of the five (I gave one away). I think its decent but they have not been as good as the 07s I had. The 08 isn't blue faced tight but you have to work to get a mouthful of smoke out of it for sure.

So I'm laying the rest down until Xmas time, I'll have to settle for smoking my incoming 01 Punch DCs.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> I smoked an 08 recently. The first 1/3 was a little grassy but the last 2/3 was nice. The draw was nice, not loose at all. It does need some time. I can taste the aging potential in it. I'll revisit again in a month or so.


Well, it's been about a month. I fired one up last night and to my delight, these have tremendously improved with only a month's age. The grassy flavors in the first 1/3 have gone away and instead leave you with a slight cinnamon spice. The last 2/3 was usual business. Honey like flavors in the middle and back to spicey at the end. Yum, Yum, Yum... what a great smoke. I should have bought more.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I smoked an 08 with Sam,zilla,Jack the other day....

There is definitely some within box variation because I tried Zilla's...which was pulled from the same box...and his tasted totally different...Mine was decent to good....his was great.

Both draws were good...his a little tighter than mine.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

JPH said:


> There is definitely some within box variation because I tried Zilla's...which was pulled from the same box...and his tasted totally different...Mine was decent to good....his was great.


I have noticed this with the 07's also. One stick will be awesome, then the next out of the box is just OK. Overall, my experience with these has been quite good though.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I like the 07s that I have smoked. Reminds me of the Colosales in their un-Boli like flavor.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Reminds me of the Colosales in their un-Boli like flavor.


Me too, which I think is why I like the '06s so much better. Wish I had stocked up when those were available.


----------

